# Update der Foren- und Chatsoftware!



## Dok (6. August 2006)

Hallo Besucher und Mitglieder von Anglerboard.de,
wir werden voraussichtlich am Dienstag (08.08.06) im Laufe des Vormittags unsere Foren (Board) und Chatsoftware updaten.
Hierzu werden die genannten Systeme für ca. *1-3 Stunden nicht benutzbar* sein.

Das Update wird einige Verbesserungen, vor allem in technischer Hinsicht, sowie ein paar neue Funktionen bringen. So wird es zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit von Multizitaten geben. Mit dieser Funktion kann man mehrere Beiträge eines Themas als Zitat in seine Antwort einbeziehen. Auch wird es möglich sein festzulegen das man PM´s nur noch von gewissen Personen erhalten möchte. Daneben werden wir auch noch ein Verwarnungssystem einführen mit dem die meisten aber wohl niemals Bekanntschaft machen werden. 
Das sind nur ein paar der kleinen Neuerungen die das Update mit sich bringen wird.

Für den Chat werden wir ebenfalls eine neue Version einsetzten, die sich aber auch vor allem technisch von der jetzigen unterscheidet. Die spürbarste Änderung wird wohl sein das wir den Chat künftig in das Boarddesign laden werden, die Navigation des Board´s sichtbar bleibt. Das geschieht aus mehreren Gründen. Zum einen um die Orientierung leichter zu halten und auch um einigen Usern vor Augen zu halten das man sich noch „im Board“ befindet und auch im Chat unsere Regeln gelten!
Wir werden auch künftig noch stärker wie in der Vergangenheit beschwerden aus dem Chat nachgehen und gemäß unserer Regeln ahnten (Verwarnungssystem). Auch Doppelaccounts werden zukünftig stärker überwacht und führen gegebenenfalls gemäß unserer Regeln zur Sperrung *beider* Accounts!
Aber auch das betrifft nur einen sehr kleinen Teil und soll den Rest nicht weiter belasten.

In diesem Sinne hoffen wir auf ein Fehlerfreies und Reibungsloses update und wünschen euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß in unserem Board! 

Hier geht es zu den Kommentaren


----------

